# The Hobbit soundtrack - Misty Mountains Cold



## arts

I had such a great time filming this video for the movie "The Hobbit" soundtrack "Misty Mountains Cold". We filmed it at "Rock City" in Tennessee where they have great caves that feel like you're in the Dwarven mines right out of the famous J.R.R. Tolkien books.

I hope you like it.


----------

